# spec coverage 38170



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

This thread was already made. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...cial-warranty-coverage-38170-information.html

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

****... late to the party..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Duplicate thread. See second post of this for the link to the actual coverage thread.


----------

